# Touch 'o the Irish?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

As St. Paddies' gets closer I, was after wonderin':what are some Irish breeds of cat? rcat -Och,WON'T you be puttin that Shamrock Shake closer to kitty level?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My kitty Malibu is Irish ... when I call her: "Oh, Mallie!" _O'Malley_


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

:lol:


----------

